# Foresight Programme



## Laine

Hello Everyone,

I am interested to know if any of you have tried the Foresight programme?

Thanks

Laine


----------



## angiew1

Hiya,

Explain please!

Ange W


----------



## Laine

Hi Angie

It is easier for you to go to the website.

www.foresight-preconception.org.uk

Love Lainexxx

/links


----------



## mj

Hello there

I heard about Foresight from a friend (who is 40) who did their programme and is now pregnant - and had only just started trying for a baby! Her FSH levels were around 5! 

So me and DP did their hair analysis test and we're both low in selenium and zinc which is apparently essential for reproduction. So we're going to start taking supplements.

mxx


----------



## Laine

Hi Mandy

Thanks for sharing your friends story. It helps toknow that someone near my age fell pg using Foresight.

I hope that taking the Selenium and Zinc works foryou and your dp too.

Have you started your IUI yet?

Good Luck.

Lainexx


----------



## mj

Hi Laine

Yes this time we got to the insemination stage and are now on our 2ww. The test is June 13th, so fingers crossed! Unfortuntely I'm not feeling at all pregnant.

Are you doing the Foresight programme? They have encouraging stories in the back of their newsletters about women who've conceived after being on the programme.

Good luck with your natrual tries.

mxxx


----------



## SAPPHIRE

Hi MandyJane
Hope you don't mind me replying. Firstly I really hope your IUI worked?

Secondly, are you taking the foresight supplements?

Today I have sent off for the information pack, as I have high fsh levels, and dh has low sperm count. We are on an egg donation waiting list but have been told to try the supplements too.

Just wanted to know if anyone is on them?

Also did you become a member?

Sorry for all the questions.

Debs x


----------



## mj

Hello Debs

I don't mind any questions, I'm happy to help 

Yes I have just started the supplements. They recommend which ones after they do the hair analysis. I did join as a member because you get a discount on the analysis if you are a member and you get newsletters which have quite encouraging information and stories in them.

I really hope you don't mind me telling you this story - but I had high FSH a few months back so the IUI was put on hold. I had to go home and wait for the next month's test. So I decided to completely cut out alcohol, caffeine, refind foods etc. My next FSH was 7 point something. It may have had nothing to do with my new diet, because you can get blips where your FSH is high for one month. But you never know!

I think that Foresight believe that nutrition (supplements etc) can help egg and sperm quality.

Apparently it takes 3 months for your body to benefit fully from supplements. For example, I think that men produce completely new batches of sperm every 3 months.

No the IUI didn't work last month , so next try will be mid-July (assuming FSH is ok ).

Good luck with everything
Mandy xxxx


----------



## SAPPHIRE

Hi Mandy
Sorry to hear that your treatment didn't work.

Do they give any reasons why it didn't?

Thanks for yoru response regarding Foresight, I too will join and do the hair analysis - Did both you and your husband give hair samples? Also what if you dye your hair - underneath is my natural colour, but I do have highlights put in? 

Blimey your fsh really did reduce - fantastic - its worth it then at the end of the day.

I am also looking into acupuncture as heard that this also helps.

What did your hair result come back as or haven't you gone that far yet?

Thanks Mandy
Debs x


----------



## mj

Hi Debs,

The doctors don't seem to give any reasons why IUI doesn't work. They can tell more about what might be going wrong when doing IVF, but with IUI, I don't think they really know.

Yes we have both had our hair analysis done. The results were that I was ok in most minerals, but slightly deficient in potassium, selenium and zinc. I also had too much mercury and lead (they give you Vit C and garlic which helps to eliminate these toxins). My partners results were a bit worse. He's slightly deficient in most minerals and too high in sodium - which is interesting because he's the one that uses more salt on his food than me. So maybe there is something in it!

I think that you'll have to send them just under 1 inch of hair that doesn't have permanant dye on it. They can do it with non-permanant dyes. You may have to grow your hair out a bit. But if you've only got highlights on the top, you may be able to cut hair that isn't dyed. They need it from the nape of the neck anyway because that's the newest hair. There's a hair analysis form on their website which will help.

Good luck with it all!
hugs
Mandy xxx


----------



## sarz

Girls (and boys !)

Just thought i'd let you know about my experience so far !

I was having a few girlie problems and what with my forthcoming ICSI treatment, i thought i should go and see a nutritionist a couple of months ago.

I was put on a strict 'diet' (boring !), which has certainly helped and also is very similar to the foods recommended in Marion Glanville's book........so the nutritionist said that it would put me on great footing for the treatment.

I also sent my hair off to the States to get it analysed for minerals, to check my deficiencies/imbalance. It came back this week - the main result was a copper imbalance.

Having seen my nutrionist last night, this is probably the route of my girlie problems but is also a key factor in infertility.......

It came back with a huge report, which suggests a programme of vitamins to get the balances right.

I haven't been told to avaid any food that contains copper though.......

Just wondering if anyone else had been through this process.....any advice welcome !

Sarz


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Sarz,

Could you possibly IM me details of where you sent your hair sample to in the States as I am interested in doing this too.

Take care and good luck for you forthcoming tx.

Lots of Luv
Gail x


----------



## DawnJ

Hi girls
Just a thought, but did you know that a company called FOresight who are an alternative organisation for IF do this also.
I understand that they are based around the guildford area (they were recommended to me).
THis might be a quicker and cheaper alternative.
Love Dawn


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Dawn ,

Thanks for that - will look them up on the internet.

Take care,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Flo

Hi Sarz and Gail,
We both went through the hair mineral analysis process last spring. I did it through a nutritional therapist at Napier's in Edinburgh. When the results came back she helped us to  put the recommendations into practice  by sorting out the vitamin/mineral suppliments which we required and also with dietary advice to improve our mineral intake as necessary. The nut. therapist knew that I was trying to stick to the Marilyn Glenville diet and she was extremely supportive, offering practical advice wherever she could.

Does it work Good question - I can only say that less that a year later we conceived naturally -  following three negative ICSI cycles. Make of that what you will.

Dawn,
The address for Foresight is:
28 The Paddock
Godalming
Surrey
GU7 1XD

Tel: 01483 427839  (9.30am - 6.00pm)

I am sure they must have a website too but my leaflet is probably out of date!

Wishing you all lots of luck,
Flo


----------



## DawnJ

Hi Girls
THanks for the input! It looks like based on Flo's experience that anything is worth a try! 
I think they may get bombarded with soem calls tomorrow!
Good luck everyone - a bit more hope thats for sure!
Love Dawn xx

Sorry, i missed off the website for you to look at! www.foresight-preconception.org.uk


----------



## SAPPHIRE

Hi ladies

Flo - congratulations - brilliant to hear of success stories!

I am on the foresight programme - and also had our hair samples analysed through them - I am kind of okish levels, but very high in calcium (god knows what that means though!!).

So take about 15 tablets a day - anything is worth a go - have heard their success rate is very good, even if IVF/ICSI is needed - the tablets are there to prepare your body for pregnancy and that you have a healthy pregnancy when you fall.

With that, acupuncture and reflexology - come on, I should be getting pg at a drop of a hat !!! (wishfull thinking)

Would love to keep in touch.
Debs x


----------



## Pippy and big Ted

I wondered if anyone has tried Foresight.  If you have, what sort of results have you had 

I have read quite a lot about them, and even though I am now 39.25 yrs old (the 0.25 is a big thing! ) I am trying not to have to use IVF as I am scared of using Clomid.

I did think I had caught, but it appears I have had a very early miscarriage. Not sure how I feel.  Glad I got pregnant, and devastated I lost. Confused.

Take care and good luck to everyone.

P


----------



## mmmbop

Hi pippy,
I joined foresight(for pre-conceptial care) in 2002(before I discovered this site),
I bought the books, DH and I had our hair analysed, bought £100 worth of vits,
the hair results came back high in copper/aluminium,and they reccomended I stop taking the clomid,as can increase copper levels which can be a factor in miscarriage,so a bit of a double edge sword(clomid does work for a lot of people though),they recomend you both stop drinking and smoking at least 4mths before trying to concieve,and eat organic if possible,they are big on pre-conceptial care, trying to prevent misscarriage,premature or birth malformation.and avoiding (and highlighting)things like Enviromental contamination,pesticides,food additives etc,they also have practitioners dotted around the country,

I believe doing anything you can like, not drinking smoking,but taking vits/and eating healthily,will all help,and getting the phyical aspects checked too!

I now take sanatagen/pregnacare multi vit,and a few other bits and bobs, 
there is also a book by marylyn Glenville who has her own vits for pre-conceptial care, and I think a few girls on here feel it has worked for them,
I only stuck with foresight for a year,as i felt i did not want to spend more on membership,hair analysis etc,and felt i could carry on with the vits but find them cheaper elsewhere,
I do believe foresight has helped a lot of people,and if you are really dedicated,it could be very beneficial,

anyway hope this has helped a bit,
and goodluck,
love mmmbop,xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Pippy and Big Ted

I followed the Marilyn Glenville programme to the letter for about 18 months/2 years, and it runs along a similar line to Foresight - as mmmbop said, with the hair analysis and diet and vitamins etc.

I did get pg during that time for the 1st time ever, but m/c early on. Whether that was to do with the programme or not I'll never know.

Am now at the point where don't want to spend a fortune on Vits and Hair Analysis, but dh and I still do the diet most of the time and it has improved our general health even if it hasn't got me pg. 

So if you want to do everything you can, then I'd say give Foresight a go. But don't beat yourself up if you fancy a glass of wine or piece of chocolate now and again, because you can have too much of a good thing!

Good luck
Love chick xxxxxxx


----------



## soozzee

Hi Everyone

We saw Marilyn Glenville last year & had the full battery of tests. A lot of what she says makes sense & we have adjusted our diet. However, we're both at the point at which we're questioning the value of all the supplements she prescribed - it's costing more than £100 a month! We've decided that when we run out, we'll just take the vitamins & drop everything else.

Pippy - like you, we wanted to avoid IVF & we've prevaricated for 2 1/2 years about it. I'm now nearly 43 (42 & 11/12!) & things aren't looking good for us. I don't want to scare you into anything, but the one thing that we'd do differently is be much more aggressive in our approach. We frittered away all this time because we kept being told to 'try it for 3 months & then come back'.... Do try foresight or Glenville's approach, but please also don't forget that you need to be forceful!

Good luck

Susie
x


----------



## Tig

Hi P

I actually joined Foresight, and did the hair analysis etc.

When I got the results back it showed that I had low levels of things like calcium. and of course they also wanted me to take a massive amount of extra vitamins and minerals. But my gut instinct took over and so I've decided to take on some of their suggestions but not all and have gone for alternative brands of vitamins and minerals.

I've continued to take pregnacare, but have also now added a calcium supplement. I've also changed my diet to include as much organic as possible, given up alcohol & cows milk & coffee & chocolate & E numbers.

Regardless of Foresight I feel healthier now than I have for a long time - so I do definitely think it's worth sorting out what you eat and drink. Foresight was a definite kickstart for me, although I haven't pursued it particularly - I've decided to spend my money on an acupuncturist instead.

Good luck & stay healthy

tig


----------



## Nianna

I have chopped some hair off today. I am going to give it a try. I already did all the supplements etc after consultation with Dian Mills a nutritionist who specialises in Endo. I found it too expensive and had to stop. Am not sure if it will help or not but I am going to give it a try.

Jo


----------



## Tig

it's certainly worth a try - the analysis report was interesting, but be prepared for the long list of supplements they say you should take.

I've also got in to acupuncture which I think I've got more out of.

good luck 


Tig


----------



## andrea r

Hi Pippy & Big Ted (Cool Names...)

I cant speak from first hand experience with Foresight but I do have a friend who tried unsuccessfuly to conceive naturally for many many years, in the end she turned to Foresight and was pregnant within the year and has gone on to have 4 healthy children one after the other. I have just had my Egg collection today on IVF and have been pretty poorly so we to are considering this approach next time......Good luck to you and remember that whatever you choose will be the right thing for you both......Love Andrea x


----------



## Jet

Hello Girls,
DH and I have just started the programme we sent off our hair which came back with interesting results  
On Saturday we received all our vitamins and minerals ect wow did not realise it would be that much tablets enough to open a small chemist I think!!  
My question to you lovely ladies is without sounding to funny is after starting the tablets my wee is gone a bright yellow colour  is this normal?
Any thoughts would be helpfull
thanks 
Baby dust to all
Jet


----------



## Clare_S

Hi Hayley

We have used Foresigh - it is expensive to do. I am not sure of the recent costs but I think hair analysis is around 78 per couple and vits for us were around 300 for 3 months.

Clare


----------



## Alison Jane

Hello

I have tried also tried the Foresight vitamin pills - huge bomb size things! I found the Foresight regime a bit daunting, with a lot of complicated do's and don'ts - but I believe that they have a very good success rate. I decided to simplify what I do - and now take Zita West's pre-conception plan of multi-vits and oils - which are still huge! I also have regular acupuncture sessions and take chinese herbs everyday - and have been doing this for 2 months now in preparation for IVF next month. I think it is very common for your wee to be bright yellow - mine is too - something in the tablets - magnesium and B6 I think, so don't worry about it!
I wish you the very best of luck with everything - keep taking the tablets! Anything we can do to improve our general health can only be a positive thing, and any increase to our chance of success of conceiving - either naturally or assisted, no matter how small has to be worth it.
Hoping all our dreams come true one day........
Alison


----------



## Jet

Hi Girls
Many thanks for replying to my email feel better now I know everything is normal.. 
Hayley, Clare is right about the cost of the programme but they do have 78% sucess rate my thoughts were it is alot cheaper than doing IVF and in the process you are getting healthy, the hair thing takes about 2/3 weeks to come back with the list of vits and minerals you need over a period of 4 mths. 
Yes the tablets are bomb size ^pumpkin2^ but easier that taking jabs and this time DH can join in  
Alison good luck with your IVF, is this your first go? where are you cycling?
Thanks girls here's hoping all our dreams come true very soon 
Jet


----------



## Alison Jane

Hi Jet

It is our first IVF attempt - so am apprehensive and excited at the same time - don't want to get my hopes up, but it is the best chance we have had in the last 4 years, so have to go for it. We are attending the John Radcliffe in Oxford, who so far have been brilliant - very understanding and caring. Our first appointment is on Monday next week, so I'm not sure yet how the cycle timings will work out, but with any luck it will be May or June latest. 
Let us know how you get on too with whatever medical treatments or natural assistance you use.
Lots of luck, Alison


----------



## Paranoid

Hi all,

hope you are all well.

I have just had my third icsi cycle fail. So want to get my body ready for the next cycle within the next 6 months.

I have just sent of for the Foresight information pack.
Has anybody followed the foresight programe? You have to send of a piece of your own and dh hair to be analysed. They then send back the results and tell you what vitamins/minerals you both are lacking.
I am also interested and getting fit and healthy before next go. 
Could anyone suggest a healty programe to follow designed for people about to go through IVF.
If anyone has followed the foresight programe or any of the same concept it would be great to hear from you.
Take care.xxx


----------



## Wendy HP

Hi there

I tried something similar....gave my sample of hair to a chinese doctor who analysed it for deficiencies and allergies etc.

It told me my vitamin and mineral levels were ok but that I was allergic to certain food stuffs and that I was asthmatic and had hayfever. Some of the information was new but it wasn't groundbreaking.

When preparing for ICSI treatment I bought the Zita West fertility and conception book - which was great - and basically followed her advice about diet/vitamins etc. I got a BFP and feel great - in fact have never felt healthier and my hayfever has amazingly disappeared, so I would definitely recommend following it.

Hope this helps.
Wendy


----------



## Paranoid

Hi Weny,

Thanks for your reply and congatulations on getting BFP.
I am also at the ARGC and have just had nimber 3 fail ( 2 before was at a differnt clinic so first at ARGC) I think there are really good and cant fault them. I have also read the Zita West book and took her vitamins throughout third attempt.
My dh also has CBAVD but does not carry the CF gene. Did your dh have ssr at the argc?
Was this your first every go?
Would be great to stay in touch.
Take care.xxx


----------



## Clare_S

Hiya

DH and I followed the foresight programme prior to 1st tx and got a BFP but had a m/c. I then continued with it and DH switched to the marylin Glenville tablets for our 2nd tx and we got a BFP again, I am now 22 weeks pg. It is worth noting we undertook our first cycle prior to Foresight being 100% happy with or ahir test results.

Clare


----------



## encore

Weve been taking the M glenville vits too. dh's count has gone up, motility still only just ok but has gone up too. we are both feeling generally less tired than we normally do. so if we get a bfp then we will continue with the vits - just feel a bit more eneretic than usual...


----------



## Hp2beBabyMadda

I am currently following the foresight programme (didn't pay anything - just followed the diet sheet from the website). Has anyone tried it/heard of it and had any success. Am currently injecting using speculum, needleless syringe and catheter. No success yet though.


----------



## marie101

Hi,

My husband and I have been doing the Foresight programme for the last 6 months. It works out at about £300.00 for 4 months programme. Then hair analysis about £60.00 per couple. At first, my husband had problem with metal toxicity so the programme was geared towards detoxing and cleansing our bodies. Results came back after first 4 months and showed that heavy metals had gone. Now, we are on our second 4 month' programme to rebuild levels of vitamins, particularly Zinc and calcium which are lower than required. We invested in some zinc bangles which we wear at all times.

I wonder how many people are following or have followed the programme and find it successful?

Many thanks for your reply.

Marie


----------



## shel121

Hi,
We had the hair analysis done too. Where have you gone for the whole programe like the cleansing part etc? I have never come across that part of it.They never metioned a programe to me except a whole load of vitamins bottles etc.
Help...


----------



## Rice cake

I got some info from them & bought a DVD .I was about to go for hair analysis but my H who is good at science (did it at uni ) said he thought it all sounded a bit dodgy and he thought it was highly unlikely a test on hair would show anything.I asked a friend who is a doctor what he thought and he agreed with my husband.I therefore gave them a miss and binned the DVD(which went on about odd things like don't use microwaves  & don't have scans & don't die your hair.


----------



## Janis18

Hi,
My DH and I joined the programme and sent our hair off about 2 years ago. They then sold us about 1 tonne of vitamin pills which we needed to take at all different times of the day (even though they didn't actually tell us we were lacking in anything). In addition, we weren't to use a microwave, eat anything processed (at ALL), use tinfoil, metal pans etc. etc. I think it was serious overkill and it didn't work anyway!
Sorry for sounding cynical, but it was totally impractical in today's world (unless you live on a remote island somewhere anyway), I would recommend just eating healthily and taking vits etc. The clinics don't seem to advise any of this, I wonder why?
Good Luck
Jane
xx


----------



## EmmaJ

Hello
We had our hair analysed and were told which vitamins and minerals we should take.  Spent over £300 & had to take so many pills they made us feel sick.  Then had our hair re-tested & the results came back not so different & more suggestions for pills.  We didn't try with them again.  We've seen a nutritionist & are taking good quality vitamins, mega EPA (fish oil) and Udo's oil.  Feel more healthy now. 
Emma


----------



## Patrice

Hi,
I tried the Foresight hair analysis before getting pregnant with my daughter (@6 years ago). I was lucky as it only recommended that I take one month's supply of zinc and I was pregnant before I finished taking those supplements.

However, I did follow a get healthy programme for myself before taking the vits which probably gave me the edge:
gave up caffeine, alcohol, exercised more and went on an anti-candida diet (no yeast, sugar, etc) which meant I lost over a stone and got rid of my candida.. It was hard for the first few weeks, but I looked and felt great afterwards.

My sister followed the Foresight programme under Dr Glenville when she used to be at the Hale Clinic (@4/5 years ago) and followed her recommendations for about 9 months and has a healthy boy (now 4).

I did have a bad experience with a homeopath I didn't trust locally which put me off for quite a while, but I have just ordered the Marilyn Glenville vits for myself and my husband and am planning to follow as healthy a lifestyle as I can manage and still stay sane before starting treatment next month (we have been ttc for 5 1/2 years, 2 m/c)...

I have also lost about 20 pounds and started exercising recently - which has made me feel healthier and more positive about myself..whatever happens, I will be better off than before..

_*At the end of the day - take what advice makes sense for you and will help you feel good/healthier - don't beat yourself up about your lifestyle.[/b*_*]..there are far too many books and people giving contradictory advice...

Good luck!
xxxPatrice *


----------



## Wendy HP

Hi Paranoid

So sorry its taken a while to respond - I didn't realise you'd ask me some questions.

Yes it was our first time at the ARGC so we do feel v. lucky. DH did have the retrieval there - about 1 week before our treatment started, just incase they couldn't find any.

Do look at the ARGC thread under the ICSI section as you will get loads of support there from other ARGC ladies who are all going through the same rollercoaster.  I'm a regular and the girls there are great.

Hope whatever you decide to do turns out well.
Take care,
Wendyxx


----------



## shel121

Hi,
We had the hair analysis done and it came back with a whole load of vitamins that it said that we should eat.
We are taking the MG ones anyway so I ahve not topped up with any more foresight ones. I try to buy organic and follow some of the rules. But the others like hair dye etc...well impossible for me to go out with grey hair. So we do the parts that are easy to do and not get too stressed by it all.
Sxxx


----------



## Cat2004

Hi,

I've read that the Foresight programme is something like 90 odd % successful in previously infertile couples! I got this info from susan clark's website 'What's The Alternative' - she's the health writer for Sunday Times and it's a really good website with loads on ttc.

I'm going to get through Christmas and New Year then really apply myself to the Foresight diet as well.

Good Luck for 2005!


----------



## KatyA

Hi all,

I was just wondering if anyone had tried Foresight? It's an organisation that help with infertility by doing hair analysis to tell if you have too much or not enough of certain minerals etc. The basic principle is similar to other ideas about eating Organic food and only drinking filtered water. They believe that a lot of problems are due to the environment and pollutants as well as preservatives in food. 

Before I pay any money for the analysis I was just wondering if anybody had any experience of it and if it is recommended. The analysis is around £70 depending on if you become a member or not plus the vitamins and minerals range from £7 to £9 for each pot.

Thanks for your help - Katy.


----------



## mini

i have not tried it but i did look into it and i seem to remember that they boast a sucess rate of natural pregnancy of a little more than the average person trying to conceive

i certainly dont think it would hurt but i must admit i would be inclined to do some serious reading and use other resources to find clinically proven methods to improve your chances via lifestyle changes ie stop smoking and cut back on drinking etc and stick with over the counter prenatal care vitamins for both you and DH 

Love Mini xx


----------



## charliezoom

Hi Katy,

We've been on Foresight Plan since April 04 and found it very good. We've taken some of their advise with a pinch of salt and taken from it what we needed and wanted. It is a very good programme, they're very experienced and knowledgeable just a little old fashioned and passionate about their beliefs - not without reason! It is good value for money as they are a charity therefore non-profit making. They have good success in natural and assisted cycles, they agree in only natural but understand assistance is necessary in some cases.

We have taken all the supplements and followed a wholefood no alcohol diet and are now in as tip top condition as we can hope for.

Hope this helps and good luck in finding a programme that is right for you both.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## jayneanthea

Does anyone have any experience of the organisation, Foresight -  Preconception Care?  

Any comments would be appreciated,

Thanks

Jayne


----------



## kimberley134

HI THERE
I'VE RECENTLY JOINED FORESIGHT. I WAS RECOMMENDED IT THROUGH A FRIEND WHO HAS DONE A LOT OF RESEARCH INTO IT AND EVERYTHING ELSE TO DO WITH FERTILITY UNDER THE SUN AND SHE IS CONVINCED THAT FORESIGHT HELPED HER AND SHE NOW HAS A BABY AFTER TTC FOR 4 YEARS. IT IS QUITE EXPENSIVE HAVING TO BUY ALL THEIR VITAMINS BUT I AM WILLING TO GIVE ANYTHING A GO. IF I DON'T TRY IT I WILL ALWAYS WONDER WHAT IF?
ALL THE BEST
KATHRYN


----------



## Rice cake

I got some info from them & bought a DVD .I was about to go for hair analysis but my H who is good at science (did it at uni ) said he thought it all sounded a bit dodgy and he thought it was highly unlikely a test on hair would show anything.I asked a friend who is a doctor what he thought and he agreed with my husband.I therefore gave them a miss and binned the DVD(which went on about odd things like don't use microwaves  & don't have scans & don't die your hair.


----------



## charliezoom

Hi Jayne,

We have been on the Foresight plan for 10 months and in my opinion it is excellent. They are the cheapest people doing it, they are non-profit making. It is cheaper than have a baby so see it as an investment to get you that baby! Take from it what you both need as some of the advise they give is a little extreme to some. 
Hair analysis is a very respected form of assessing the mineral content of the body - the forces and fire brigade use it for drug testing, so believe me it shows what has gone on in the body for the past 3-4 months! 
GP's don't tend to like anything fringe or not very scientific - we are all different and need to find what works for us.
I hope you find an approach that works for you.
We have both seen an improvement in our levels and fingers crossed we'll be successful soon.
Good luck and babydust to you.

Charlie xx


----------



## Lauren

Hi Jayne

Ive just had hair analysis done by Foresight and the results were really interesting.  I had unusually high levels of copper and lead in my system which on doing some further reading really are not good things to have when trying to conceive, or at any time probably!  I think I went ahead with it more for the reason of feeling I am actually doing some positive and productive and I can now focus my energies on eating healthily and making some lifestyle changes to lower these levels.  It does me good to feel I can take some control over trying to conceive by doing things like this.  

As has already been said though, it all comes down for what works for you and what makes you feel good.

Good luck,
Lauren x


----------



## Ellie.st

We have followed a Foresight type programme for the past year - hair analysis, screening for infections, nutritional supplements and diet recommended by nutritional therapist on basis of hair analysis results, etc.  Have also been following diet/supplement recommendations in Marion Glenville's book (and Zita West's).  Our recent IVF was unsuccessful but probably went better than might have been expected at my age in that I responded well to the drugs and had two grade one embryos put back.  We are sticking with the programme for the meantime as (a) I feel much healthier on it and (b) we have had slight MF problems sometimes in the past but when we had our IVF treatment, SA had improved to point where we could have IVF rather than ICSI.  I don't know for certain if the programme has helped but I certainly feel that it hasn't done any harm.  Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## LILIWEN

AM THINKING OF DOING THE FORSIGHT HAIR ANALYSIS AND VITAMINS ALTHOUGH NOT GOING TO WAIT 4 MONTHS BEFORE TRYING TO CONCEIVE. ANYONE OUTHERE DONE IT OR CAN OFFER ME ANY ADVICE.  I'M NOT 100% SURE ABOUT IT ALL!

CURRENTLY ON 5TH GO OF 100MG CLOMID.


----------



## LILIWEN

IM THINKING OF DOING FORSIGHT HAITR ANALYSIS.  MUCH CHEAPER THAN MG ANALYSIS, BUT I'M NOT 100% SURE ABOUT IT.  CAN YOUT HAIR REALLY TELL YOU ABOUT YOUR NUTRITIONAL STATE ETC?  ANY  FEEDBACK WOULD BE GREAT.  THANKS


----------



## mashie

hi
i tried foresight before i knew i had endo and blocked tubes- we had the hair annalysis too
i would check with foresight whether you can get a proper hair annalysis done when you are on clomid- it may affect the result and you dont want to waste your money 
in my experience foresight try to encourage you to try the natural approach and the woman who runs it thinks people get swept along too easily into ivf ( she told me this even after my diagnosis) 
i think there is a lot of helpful advice they can give you but i found i mixed their advice in with other stuff i found out from zita west -she is happy to combine alternative therapies with ivf etc- she does vitamins but they are not specific for you but for pre conception ( a bit pricey though ) - i think the stuff about avoiding toxins as much as poss and filtering your water can only be sensible 
hope this helps 
mashie xxx


----------



## JJR

Hi,

There is another one which is very good and quite cheap, i tried and it and it was interesting, its called www.fertilityadvice.info her email address is [email protected]aol.com she is well helpful and gives help for free.

JJR


----------



## Ellie.st

I agree with what Mashie says above.  We also followed a Foresight-type programme and hair analysis via a nutritional therapist and though our IVF ended up in a BFN, I responded well for my age and DH's SA also improved.  Don't know for certain if it was the supplements and diet but they certainly didn't do any harm.  The only thing I would mention is that our nutritional therapist advised me to have a 4-month break from ttc while I was following her programme of supplements and when I went back to ttc, I went on to a prenatal supplement instead.  (DH continued with his supplements throughout).  Our programme wasn't done through Foresight but it might be worth checking out whether you could continue ttc while taking the supplements they recommend. Good luck!  Ellie.


----------



## Rice cake

Personally I think its a waste of money.I nearly got hooked and bought a DVD decided it did not sound right and threw it in the bin.


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi, we did the Foresight hair analysis and supplements programme through a nutritional therapist.  The results of the hair analysis were very interesting as they identified a number of things I knew I had (poor circulation, tendency to put on weight etc) and also showed the DH has a high score for aluminium in his system, although I suppose these could apply to alot of people.  We followed a programme of recommended supplements and diet based on the analysis and certainly felt the better of them in terms of our general health.  In addition, even though our IVF resulted in a BFN, DH's SA improved and I responded better to the IVF drugs than was expected for my age.  I don't know for certain if the hair analysis and supplements contributed to this, but they didn't do any harm and it is something positive you can try.  If you have dyed/permed hair, however, the results might be skewed plus my DH has a very receding hairline (well, he is rapidly balding to be precise) so his hair sample had to come from his chest, which is apparently not as accurate!  The hair analyis and supplements turned out to be pretty pricey - about £180 for two hair analyses tests, £150 for nutritional therapist's fees and well in excess of £1,000 for supplements over the course of a year (although I think four months minimum is recommended).  Alot of what our nutritional therapist recommended tied in closely with what Marilyn Glenville and Zita West recommend in their books and websites - have you had a look at these?  Good luck.  Ellie.


----------



## Flo

My hubby's results came back showing abnormally high levels of arsenic!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is still with us 

Flo
x


----------



## tomsmummy

Hi All
Is anyone familiar with Foresight? My dh and I have been following their programme and spending a fortune on their vits and living like saints for a year. I would love to hear about anyone Else's experiences with them.
Deb


----------



## Holly C

Hi Debs!

My DH and I have been doing Foresight for the past 3 years and thankfully we've noticed big improvements after a long time of not getting far due to a number of things.  It is an expensive business isn't it!!  We do feel so much better and I've learned so much from it that it got me interested in studying nutrition.  I've got a long way to go but I figure I may as well put things I've picked up to some use    

There's a lot of good stuff to be said about Foresight but as you know it is fairly restrictive.  There are a number of schools of thought on their approach but I do believe that by optimising your health status you stand a far greater chance of success.  Unfortunately last year we found out that we are actuallydealing with a new set of problems that the NHS hadn't picked up.  We're due for our 8th hair analysis in the next month and am hoping Foresight will be happy with the results as the ones I had done prior to our IUI in March weren't up to scratch but I wanted to pursue it anyway.  In hindsight it's no wonder we weren't successful.  

Charliezoom is also a foresight girlie who has achieved a BFP.  However things are not going so well at the moment and we are all hoping everything is going to work out for them.

Feel free to pm me if you would like to chat further!

Love
Holly C xx


----------



## charliezoom

Hi ya,

We did Foresight for about 1yr before we got BFP this time. Unfortunately we did get BFP followed by a MC late last yr. DH has an auto-immune disease so getting his nutrition up to to scratch was a bit hard but we got there. I totally believe in the nutrition approach and although we have a bit of a prob at mo it may be a genetic issue that nutrition wouldn't have helped with anyway. I must point out that the ultrasound has shown that our baby girl has everything else correct apart from some mild dilation of ventricles 1&2 in her brain. We are just having further investigations to find out what has caused the swelling. God only knows what she may have been like if we hadn't followed Foresight!

My nutrition chart is now in top form, I spoke to Belinda yesterday and she is very happy with it.  It is an expensive route but i do believe one that is worth it. They are certainly one of the cheaper options to follow of their kind, Marilyn Glenville can be a bit more expensive as her appointments and tests are more and she makes a profit which FS don't!

How are you finding it? Are your charts getting good, have you had the OK?

Good luck and PM me if you want to chat further.

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## sunny24

hi girls i was readin your post and i have neve heard of this but it sounds great i wondered if you can tell me where to get info so i can give it a go thanks so much love sunny24 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom

Hi Sunny,

You can contact foresight via http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/home-page.html (they're a charity headed by Belinda Barnes and been doing this for 30yrs or so, the plan will be uniquely fitted to you and your partner)

the other people specialising in preconceptual nutrition are:
Marilyn Glenville - http://www.marilynglenville.com/ (used to be chairman at Foresight left to do own thing, is NOT a medical doctor her Phd is in psychology but she knows what she is talking about and is based in Tunbridge Wells and London, plan can be via her standard medication or by seeing her or a clinician and having a plan fitted uniquely to you and partner)
Zita West - http://www.zitawest.com/start/ ( is an ex-midwife and Chinese medicine therapist working out of London she has a more upmarket approach and has treated stars like Kate Winslett, plan can be via her standard medication or by seeing her or a clinician and having a plan fitted uniquely to you and partner)
Nourish - http://www.nourish-fertility.com (are a smaller company with a smaller range of products which contain vits and mineral and herbs.)

Good luck with finding a plan that is right for you. LOL Charlie xxx

/links


----------



## sunny24

hi charlie thanks so much i will give it a go xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy

Thanks for all your advice. I am so confused about the whole thing as a year down the line I have just a second hair analysis and been told not to go ahead with IUI until results are better. At nearly 36 I do not feel I have the luxury of time to just sit and wait a further 3 months for my vit levels to be better but also didnt want to be wasting my moneyon treatment if pregnancy is unlikely. Oh the dilemma!!!!
Was also advised to contact Roy Riggs about protecting home from nearby mobile phone mast but for yet more money and the thought of metal mesh net curtain and pieces of foil am undecided. ( and as an interior designer may also be asked some funny questions!)
It was very good to hear your thoughts and would love to pm you when I have worked out how to do this.
Good luck to you all
Deb


----------



## Holly C

Hi Debs

I do know how you feel as we too were told to do the same thing by Foresight and in the meantime tick tock tick tock time's slipping away.  However - we ignored their advice and went ahead with IUI anyway and weren't successful. So we then decided it was better to optimise our chances with getting our health status up and have waited.  In my opinion I think there is merit in waiting to get things right.  As I'm sure you are aware you can actually reverse your biological age by improving your health - so don't fret you're doing more good than harm in the long run.

We have had our house checked by Mr Riggs and it was fascinating.  Fortunately we didn't have to do too much to overcome the problem the house has - just move bedrooms, but we feel better for it - more energised and we sleep more soundly.  From the research done the problem our house has relates to failure of an embryo to implant and or miscarriage so we thought it best to take the advice.

Happy for you to pm me. All you need to do is double click on my name to the left of this message and then scroll down to the bottom of the screen you are taken to where it says 'send this member a personal message' double click and it will allow you to type your message.  Easy!

Take care!
Holly C xx


----------



## Rachel B

I've recently been looking into alternative health/hair anaylsis/vitamins and minerals etc.  Many of you have probably come across Foresight before, but for people who haven't I thought the following extract from their website might be quite interesting.  The statistics for number of babies compared to number of couples audited are pretty encouraging................

"FORESIGHT APPROACH  

Realising that both toxic metal excesses and trace mineral deficiencies are associated with all forms of reproductive failures, Foresight (The Association for Promotion of Pre- Conceptual Care) has, since it was formed over twenty years ago, advocated the need of hair tissue analysis before conception takes place (29,30). If the results show that toxic metals are above the recommended threshold, Foresight advises an individually tailored cleansing programme which may include, besides appropriate minerals, also vitamin C and/or garlic which are known for their ability to cleanse heavy metals out of the body chemistry. Also, if the toxic metal burden is severe, a combination of minerals may be suggested (30). In addition, if hair-tissue analysis shows either trace- or macro-mineral deficiencies, Foresight recommends appropriate supplements. This programme is given for a stated period when the hair is re-tested. In cases where the results have not yet reached the levels required for a healthy foetal development, supplements will either be repeated, or adjusted, until hair-tissue analysis is compatible with the optimum health and development of the future infant (29,30). 

There is no question that Foresight's Preconception Care Programme is highly effective. This was confirmed by an audit conducted by Dr Neil Ward and his team at the University of Surrey Chemistry Department after following a cohort of 367 Foresight couples. Of these, 136 couples had had previous infertility problems and 139 had suffered from one to five previous miscarriages. It also included eleven couples who had given birth to a stillborn child, seven who had given birth to a malformed one and 45 couples who had infants born with a low birth weight. A total of 86 couples reported more than one of these problems. 

Within the timescale of the study, 327 babies were born, the average gestational age was 38.5 weeks and the average birthweight 71b 3oz. Each child was born perfectly healthy and no baby had to be admitted to Special Baby Care Unit. Neither were there any miscarriages or stillbirths (109). 

In January 1996 Earl Baldwin of Bewley discussed in the House of Lords the effectiveness of Foresight's Preconception Care Programme. He states: "In the realm of reproductive health Professor Barker in Southampton has been showing that malnutrition in the womb can affect health in later life. But few people know of the pioneering work of a small organisation called Foresight, which for years has been targeting the health of couples before conception. In this country a quarter of all pregnancies ends in miscarriage, one baby in eleven is born prematurely, one in seventeen is malformed, to say nothing of those couples who are unable to conceive at all. Foresight's doctors attend to the parent's diets , especially their micronutrient levels, and to the possibility of a toxic overload with lead and other substances... When you consider all that is involved in vitro fertilisation you would think that some encouragement might be given to the low-cost alternative, instead of the demand that Foresight should fund and conduct a double-blind trial which by the nature of the treatment is an impossibility. Here we have a classic example of the mismatch between orthodox research tools and non-conventional approaches which invariably blocks the progress in promising fields..." (110). Nothing to add except how long have we got to wait until Foresight's Preconception Care Programme for assuring the birth of a healthy infant gets the recognition it truly deserves?"



Rachel B xxx





/links


----------



## Holly C

Hi Rachel

Thanks for putting this on the thread.  Being a Foresight veteran of 3 years I can tell you that this is no easy way out.  We have transformed our lifestyle in many subtle ways which has added up to a huge transformation shift.  While DH and I were never truly unhealthy in any way we found out that we had toxic levels of lead in our systems which took a very long time to shift.  This problem meant we were unable to absorb zinc which is a vital mineral for conception  We have just posted off our 8th hair sample for analysis and are eagerly awaiting the results.  At the time of our failed IUI in March this year we were told by Foresight that our levels were not good enough to achieve success but we had waited such a long time we decided to try anyway.  Whether we failed because of this or because of DH's problem we will never really know but we decided to give it another four months to get our levels up to optimum again before trying IUI once more.  

Most couples do not take as long to respond to the programme as we have so those of you out there who think you haven't got the time - please take heart it may only be a case of following the programme for 4 months!  Improving your health can actually reduce your biological age which could mean you have more time than you think.

While I am an advocate of Foresight - it does have it's shortcomings:

* they are a charity and resources are limited
* their independent clinicians who they refer you to are not always as knowledgable as you would hope them to be
* it is expensive!!!
* it is rigid
* it does not work for everyone

Foresight's statistics highlight that assisted conception results for IUI/IVF/ICSI are greatly improved when couples undertake the Foresight programme.

As with anything I believe it is important to fully research whether this approach is right for you.  For DH and I we believe it has improved our health and vitality and if we still fail to achieve a BFP we will know that we did everything we possibly could have to improve our chance of success. 


  to each and everyone of you

Holly C


----------



## Danuna

I'm trying to get pregnant for two friends of mine (very long story) and they've put me on the Foresight program.  The hair results were really interesting as it showed my aluminium levels were far too high and my zinc levels were far to low.  I'm doing their vitamin program four times a day.  The capsules are larger than one would normally take, but they are not unswallowable (is that even a word?).

I've got real reservations about the program, as I know that it was expensive.  The vitamins are supposed to be of higher quality than the ones you can buy in the shops and the program is supposed to be designed around the individual's specific needs.  My IPs (surro speak for Intended Parents), who know about fertility issues in hideous detail, think that it is a good thing, so I'm happy to humour them.

The problem with the so called success rate IMHO, is that the people who are on the program are very committed to getting pregnant and it is difficult to prove that Foresight made the difference.  Having said that, I think that a course of preconception vitamins can only be a good thing, but you can get them from your local drug store at a much more reasonable price.

Has anyone else used the Foresight program and do they feel they benefited from it?


----------



## charliezoom

Hi,

I posted on this thread in February. This was the cycle that I conceived our lil baby daughter, unfortunately she was extremely poorly with 2 severe brain abnormalities and Downs so we had to sadly terminate at 24wks.  

We had been on Foresight plan since April 04 and found it good, some of the ideas Belinda Barnes (Nim) holds are a bit barmy and off the wall but the nutrition plan seems pretty comprehensive. But I am loosing faith in it. They make VERY bold claims of follow their plan and you will have little chance of miscarriages or birth defects - having had both while on the plan - excuse me for becoming cynical! 

Add to this that the Consultant at the Fetal Medicine Centre who diagnosed our daughter's illness and sees varying degrees of sick and very healthy babies every day for over many many years thinks as long as you are following a good diet and not excluding anything from your diet (meat, wheat, dairy etc) that you don't need to supplement at all to make a healthy baby... I get more sceptical!

We are still following the plan as I do think I have seen some, if little, improvement in my levels BUT I cannot say I will go back for any more when I have finished this batch and or when I get pregnant again.

Bottom line is... 
a) as these levels of supplementation have not been clinically trialled under controlled measures we don't know what other damage they are doing, high levels of Vit C can cause miscarriage and breast cancer for example!
b) we take supplements and get pregnant, maybe that was going to happen anyway! Who says it was the supplements?
c) we pay a load of money on supplements when maybe we could have spent our money on was IUI or even IVF if that was what we needed, or even a damn good holiday or a new car which may have helped our stress levels and we would have then got pregnant!
d) we fuel the VERY lucrative supplementation & pre-conceptual care industry which puts out a lot of PR persuading us that this works because they need the sales - I work in advertising and marketing so I know first hand how easy it is to use these power of persuasion!

I now sit on the fence - I believe in the power of good nutrition from diet and if necessary supplementation but have lost some faith in Mrs Barnes (Mrs batty Barnes as DH calls her!) and the supplementation & pre-conceptual care industry.

Good luck girls lots of   and soon to be   I hope!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Joan

www.foresight-preconception.org.uk

Foresight has some amazing information, statistics and loads of advice. Check it out: stuff about mobile phones, microwaves, aspartame and other food additives, smoking, nutrition in general, mercury in your teef, hair dyes, pesticides, etc., etc. 

/links


----------



## andie66

Hi

Is anyone familiar with Foresight Conceptual Care - they do hair analysis for couples trying to conceive.
Not sure how successful they are but would be interested to find out other people's opinions.

Thanks

Andie


----------



## henri

Hi Andie,

Very sorry to hear about your BFN (I'm on the Lister thread too although not so much nowadays).  It's gutting I know.  I think it was your first yes?  Statistically you're much more likely to get preggers second time round.  Firstly the hospital has a much better idea as to how your body responds in various different ways and secondly one isn't quite so nervous about the whole thing because you've done it before.

I used to be a nutritionist and one of my specialities, believe it or not, was fertility. Much good it did me, but then I had problems unrelated to nutrition. And actually I was a Foresight practitioner which means that I would get referrals from Foresight for women with difficulty conceiving.  Foresight is VERY good at helping women with unexplained fertility because this tends to be down a lot of the time to poor nutrition.  However they're good for people with other problems as well (sorry I don't know what your problems are so can't be more specific here).  They definitely raise the success rates by quite a significant amount.  The hair mineral analysis is to discover whether you have any toxic metals in your system (high levels of mercury for example can prevent implantation) and also your mineral status.  The whole programme is very thorough and some would say rather extreme in that you have to take loads of supplements, individually.  Personally I don't really see the need to take them individually - if you have a good ante-natal supplement, such as Zita West's or Marilyn Glenville's then you should be ok, as long as your diet is good as well.  The other good thing about Foresight is that they insist that you do a whole lot of tests your doctor might never think of - for example a vaginal swab test for any bacterial infections which can cause huge havoc when it comes to trying to conceive. If your partner has any problems you might want to get him to do a sperm culture - and don't listen to any doctor that tells you there is no such test.  They'll also talk to you about your water supply and possibly about radioactivity in your home (alarm radio clocks by the bedside etc bad idea).

Of course nutrition is the major focus so a Foresight practitioner will go over your diet in great detail to make sure you've got everything you need - and they'll give you menu ideas, snack ideas and so forth.  They have a zero tolerance policy with alcohol and caffeine but then you're probably off these two any way.  They also request that you stop trying to conceive for three months in order to give your body a chance to improve it's nutritional status - your partner will have to comply as well (sperm takes 3 months to develop, and egg around 2 months I seem to remember).

If you do contact Foresight you may speak with Nim, a slightly batty but wonderful woman of advanced years who founded the whole organisation.  She's very much on a mission but don't let it scare you.  And she will refer you to a practitioner in your area.

I think that's about it. If you have any further questions please do feel free to IM me.  Meanwhile have a lovely relaxing Christmas and New Year all the very best of luck for your next cycle.

Big Hugs
Henri


----------



## Broodygirl

*Andie* - Hi there! My DH and I have actually followed the Foresight plan. We started it in July 2004 and although taking a handful of capsules with every meal took a bit of getting used to... I really think it helped us so much.

They have had amazing results with MFI and men who have followed the programme, tend to show a boost in the quality of their swimmers. We did not have MFI issues and my DH's SA was good to start with but he was tested after about 4 months on the programme and it had really improved. His results were much better than those from pre Foresight.

I found that taking care of my nutrition a la Foresight recommendations really helped me too. My fertility problems were not particularly related to nutrition - I had a large fibroid which I had to have removed - but I noticed an amazing improvement in my charts and I think that having paid so much attention to my nutrition stood me in good stead for the major abdominal surgery I had to have. Now I am 15+4 wks pg and I only stopped taking the Foresight supplements when I was about 8 or 9 weeks (the gelatine capsules gave me unbearable heartburn) to replace them with Sanatogen which got 'round the problem.

Henri is right... Nim is completely batty!







but she has a heart of gold and she really cares... I can happily recommend the programme. Good luck!


----------



## emmajordan

Yes I (we) are following the foresight pre-conception care plan. I have given up drinking smoking and cafeine my DH is trying ! We are eating organic, juicing taking exercise and also popping the suppliaments. I had the hair analysis done at Viveka in London and saw one of the nutritionists there. As I had read Marliyn Glenvilles book natural solutions to infertility I knew it all anyway. My hair all came back fine - borderline low in magnesium and that was it. Don't feel any better for doing it, still feel stressed and knackered ! Am also having acupuncture there and am starting reflexology.


----------



## larkles

Hi emma

I too had the test which basically told me not to use haiir dye as chemicals too strong! I have found that the best thing for me (although still no bfp) has been juicing, not trying to bambboozle you but have a look at this site, if you can buy the 14 day turbo diet as am embarking on it on Wednesday/Thursday after eating everything exotic and local on our holidays!!

www.thejuicemaster.com

Jen
x


----------



## hickson

Hi Ladies.

Has anyone tried the Foresight Programme?

Any comments welcome..

What does it involve?

Hickson x


----------



## caro01

Grrr, just lost my post so this will be brief.

We are just statting out with it so are not experts. 

broadly it involves:

- Having hair analysed and designing supplements program for your own deficiencies and toxins (you and partner)
- Eating organic food
- Giving up alcohol and caffeine
- Avoid toxic sources (filter your water, don't use microwave, foil, cling film, plastic containers, household chemicals).

They certainly have some impressive stats and also, they are a charity and so everything is reasonably priced.

Keep in touch if you do do it, I would love to be able to share info.
Caro


----------



## Sindybelle

Hi there,

There are lots of posts on foresight if you do a search. Basically you and your other half do a hair analysis and they will prescribe lots of (expensive) vitamins and minerals. I'm doing it at the mo and have had much better result with this ICSI than the consultant expected- she was gobsmacked and said she didn't expect any embies from me. I got 7 eggs and 6 embies from one ovary and a high fsh. 
I am hoping this will be my turn. 
(I also have great nails which is not usual for me!)
So I would recommend it, esp for unexplained IF, it can do no harm but there is an awful lot of capsules to take and they sometimes make me feel ick.
I'm also doing acupuncture, which I did the last time too.

wishing you luck and  
S.


----------



## DippyGirl

One of my friends followed it last year and went on to conceive twins (was MF).  Cannot remember exactly what the stats were but I think that she got DH sperm from 10% motility to 50% or something like that, I figure if it works for the boys it'll work for the girls.  Main thing flagged for them was heavy metal toxicity.

D x


----------



## Ellie.st

I think it is well worth a try.  It didn't help us conceive naturally but I think it got us both into better shape for IVF.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## islainireland

I was wondering if anyone had tried this approach? 

Their success rate seems pretty good...


----------



## Danni

Hi 
I believe in them i did try this 4 years ago before my 5th ivf attempt-unfortunately it was a BFN BUT I had the bestlooking embryos created, better than any of my previous cycles. I followed the diet and programme for 6months  and then did ivf.
I had 2 more ivf cycles and then did some testing and found I had bad immune issues and needed immunetreatment so that was the problem. I eventually had a baby after treating my immunesystem-my body rejected the embryos so I would have had a BFN or m/c with the bestlooking embryos in the world.
I would go for Foresight anytime.
I then conceived naturally after my 1st baby-my youngest is 11weeks and older is 21months, I followed the programme again to conceive my second but I did cheat-i did not follow it religiously!


----------



## islainireland

Thanks for the feedback, Danni. It's good to hear that you eventually got a happy ending. Me and DH have just sent hair samples off to Foresight so watch this space! 

Hope you don't mind me asking... How did you find out about your immune system problems? Did you have any symptoms at all??

Thanks again!

Isla


----------



## Danni

hi
Yes, I had good(ish) embryos but they kept failing to implant plus twice i had a chemical pregnancy(early m/c) and i had jointpains and nightsweats in the 2ww. I sometimes got sore throats in the 2ww, it was just by chance that I logged onto a website and read about immunesystem problems that can cause failure to implant or recurrent misc. See on the immunlogy site-there is a wealth of information
Cheers
Danni


----------



## islainireland

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hickson

Hi ladies.

I have had my results back,and they have given us a list of vits to take.

We already take vits,and my Question is.

Do we buy the vits from the programme or just top up the vits from say Holland and Barrett for what we are deficient in?

Any Comments welcome.

Hickson x


----------



## Luc

Hi Hickson, 

Havent spoken to you for a while. How are you? Did you ever find out about Tai bo? and what is the foresight programme sounds like something futuristic  

Luc


----------



## hickson

Hi Luc !!

Your up late as well then!!..God this Foresight thing is driving me mad.Its an organisation that can advise you on health and pregnancy.You send off a hair sample and they can tell you if you are deficient in anything.

We both have a deficiency in zinc,calcium ,Iron,and my level of potassium was 651,should be 75 !!...so they think I still have a kidney infection or wee problem!!..so going to the doc on monday.

must admit i do get bladder infections, and my muff doesnt feel ok..if you know what i mean..stings abit when I wee....anyway dh has been on steriods for his ASA,but we are going to see my accup on thursday and she has looked into the herbs, and think dh is going to take the cocktail of guyin,tai bao and zhibai dihuang.... and think we will have a full GUI screening..

So how are you?

Hickson x


----------



## Luc

Hi Hickson, 

It sounds really interesting, you are so resourceful always trying new things. where is your acupuncturist getting the tai bao etc from? if i know where to get it from i may give it to dh. 

I have just had another failed icsi cycle so a bit down at the moment. not really sure where to go from here. keep me updated id be really interested to hear about the tai bao. is there a website for the foresight prog?

take care luc


----------



## hickson

Morning Luc.

So sorry to hear about your failed cycle ....

Not sure where she is getting the herbs from...she said that it is under another name,but I'm seeing her on Thursday, so i'll let you know everything she says to me.

Foresight does have a web site..www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/.. I've been reading ladies comments about it on here.If you do a search on foresight programme, they will come up..

I'm always trying new things,daft probably, but now looking at crystals and there powers!!.There are certains ones for fertility..Hubby just lets me get on with it!.

I'm also temping at the mo, using Fertility Friends one.Its brill.Have you tried it.?.All you do is buy a BBT ..got mine from the internet, take your temp in the am first thing, input the info and FF does it for you.I have def seen a pattern of Ovulation.

Are you taking vits,Dh too?..having Acp or Reflexology?..I've started having reflexology.Its great.This month she said my left side was ripe.??..still dont think i'm pg this month though..

I'll be 40 on the 4th of nov..how depressing is that!...on the fertility front that is.

If you every want a chat PM me, and I'll keep you posted on all the barmy things I'm doing!

Lots of love Hickson xx

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Hayley14

Hello Hickson! 

I'm in exactly the same position as you so I'm really hoping we get some tips back on this soon! Wanting to get started on the vits etc as soon as we can,but don't know whether to order all or just the top ups from Foresight??  

Any comments helpful pls
Hayley


----------



## hickson

Hi Hayley.

Have you had your results back yet?..I still dont know what to do, just top up or buy the vits from foresight,or try M Glenville ones which I have been looking at...

Dh says that we have asked form these advice, chopped at our hair, they have given it to us, and we are not doing what they say..ie..buying the vits..He's no help at all!!

My results showed that we are deficient in a few vits, but my postassium should be 75 and its 651 !!  ! so I had a blood test for that yesterday to see what my level is. Also It picked up that i have high b12, so i'm stopping taking b vits..and there vits are organic..

Some of the vits that you get from foresight,  -Biocare, you can get cheaper, than going through them...

So sorry if i've been no help.Let me know what your results are..

Hickson x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi

I just wanted to say that we did the Foresight hair tests a couple of years ago but got advice from a nutritional therapist in terms of supplements and diet in view of the results from the tests. It was quite expensive getting this advice (about £90, from memory) but I would have been lost otherwise about knowing what supplements (including brands etc) to take and how to change our diet. If you go to http://www.ion.ac.uk/directory.htm you can search for a nutritional therapist in your area. (Our nearest one did a telephone consultation for us because we lived so far away). For ordering the supplements, I discovered that I could get most of them online from www.nutricentre.com who offer a discount on orders over £35 (I think) as well as free postage/packing and Tesco clubcard points. It was expensive ordering everything we needed but the discounts etc did help a bit.

Hope this helps. Good luck and  to all of you!

Ellie

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## hickson

Hi Thanks for your post.

We have seen a nutritional therapist, and she has asked to see the results so we are going to see what she says.

We are also looking at taking MG vits. When I looked at the foresight web, I could nt see what is in the vits they were suggesting..eg 10mg of B6  etc,but in the MG ones they tell you.

Did you get the foresight vits?..or biocare..That is a good website for vits..Thanks for that.

Hickson x


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hickson

Our nutritional therapist recommended a range of supplements - mostly Biocare but some other makes as well (not Foresight).  We had to take them for a minimum of four months and not ttc during that time as the content/doses of some of the supplements weren't suitable to me to take when ttc and the idea anyway was to give your body time to regulate itself and sort out the imbalances which the test results had shown up.  After four months, I went on to a "pre-natal maintenance programme" (again recommended by the nutritional therapist) while DH continued with what had been recommended for him. 

Eventually, I changed over to Marilyn Glenville vits for both him and me because I compared the dosages of the various vits, minerals etc we were both taking at that point with what was in the MG "Fertility Plus", found that they were pretty similar and realised that it meant a lot fewer tablets for DH to take each day (he was starting to rebel a bit by that point!).  In addition to the MG supplements, we also continued with Essential Fatty Acids and Co-enzyme Q10.  I added in a bee pollen supplement for myself and got DH to take pycegenol  (not sure of spelling) for a while.  Now that we have been lucky enough to get a BFP, I think the supplement industry's turnover must have taken a bit of a nose dive!     I really don't know if taking the supplements made a difference but they didn't do any harm.  We both certainly felt the better for taking them and changing our diet. 

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## hickson

Hi Ellie.

Big   on your PG.I'll be 40 on the 4th of Nov and I do panic about my age.I have just had a blood test this month and my FSH was 7.9 and LH was 5.0 and day 21 was 108. Do you know of any blood tests a man can have for fertility?

If you dont mind me asking whats your story?

My Dh has had a Vas Rev.It has worked in that sperm is there but the Morp is only 7% and he has antisperm antibodies of 90%..count was 42 million and motility was 79%..so think we will have to do IVF next year..Saving up at the mo...but still trying everthing .Having acp and reflexology.

Had to   at your comment about the vits industry taking a nose dive..I must have kept holland and barrett going !!..My dh is getting a bit rebellious..I was like you are the weekend looking at the web checking each mg per tablet..It was MG v ZWest. ZW dont seem as good as MG,and as for foresight, I couldnt even find and ingredients level ?

Did you take Biocare EFA ?..If so are they just called EFA ?

Your bee pollen was it bee pollen or propillis? (sp!)  

My Dh has been taking pycnogernol (sp!) for the past 3 months and also steriods for the asa..and about 15 vits a day!!

Sorry for all the Questions, and many thanks for your post.I have decided to buy MG vits, and add other vits like you have.

Hickson xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hickson

Panic not about your age - you are still a young thing compared with me!!!  Your FSH level is good - about the same as mine has been since I started getting it tested and I responded well to the IVF drugs (on a low dose), apart from on the last cycle when I developed a cyst which mucked things up a bit in terms of number of eggs (but we ended up with our BFP nonetheless).  

I'm afraid that I don't know about any blood tests for men - my DH just had the usual SA tests.  Our story is basically just 9.5 years ttc. I buried my head in the sand for the first six years or so then we had basic tests.  Everything seemed OK with me. DH's SA results were "variable" (ie sometimes some element or other of the tests was below normal though not disastrously so) when he was first tested a few years ago but improved all round to normal after taking supplements and improving our diet so we were then officially "unexplained". We tried four months of Clomid to see if it would help (although I was ovulating anyway) without any success and then, because of my age (I was 41 by then), moved on to two failed IVFs starting in Spring 2005 before the last (in both senses) full cycle astounded us completely by working.  

We both took Biocare EFAs (Microcell EFAs, from flax seed, as we are vegetarian).  The bee pollen I took was Apimist Plus from www.apitherapy.biz.  It was a supplement of the regular Apimist royal jelly and bee pollen mixture - I can't remember but think it might also have propolis(spelling?) - but with added bee pollen which I had read somewhere was supposed to help egg quality.  I see you are having acupuncture and reflexology - I tried reflexology on my second cycle and felt it helped me deal with the TX alot better.  On the third cycle, I moved on to acupuncture, including having sessions (German protocol) half an hour before and after ET. (If you do a search on this board, you'll find more info on the German protocol).

Rebellious DHs are a bit of a problem, aren't they?  I just kept reminding my one that it wasn't forever and that, potentially, the supplements might save us the cost of IVF/ICSI.  (We ended up having IVF but, on the other hand, didn't need ICSI, so maybe I had a point - who knows?!). 

I certainly think it is a good idea for you both to get in as good a shape as you can in the lead-up to tx.  It won't do any harm and it might just help.  It also gives you something positive to focus on while you are waiting/saving up.

Wishing you lots and lots of good luck and  

Ellie


----------



## hickson

Hi Ellie.

Thanks for your post..Your advice has been great to me and has helped me make my mind up to buy the MG vits and add to them from biocare.

Hickson x


----------



## angel above

has anyone had any dealings with this organization. They take hair samples and then tell you what you are lacking and sort it out and then pregnancy is able to occur. There success rates are very high. I have since spoken to a friend who after 10yrs of ivf etc and no baby they joined this as a last resort. 4mths of the programme and they were pregnant. They then tried again for no2 still did not happen so went on the programme again and 5mths later pregnant. I just wondered if anyone else had heard of them or used them.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

If you check the complementary therapies and prenatal boards you'll find posts already discussing this.

Perhaps use the search option on this website to help you.

I've just typed in the word foresight in search (and advanced search so just looking in the 2 boards I mentioned above) and it brought up over 20 threads discussing foresight so hopefully you'll find some relevant information there 


Take care
Natasha


----------



## angel above

Thanks for the reply. I did do a search but I just wondered if anyone had any advice about this programme or others, Thanks.


----------



## KatyGirl

Hi there, 

dh and I have been on this programme since April 06.  This was primarily in an attempt to improve sperm morphology.  It may have made a 5% difference in my dh's morphology, but hard to say.

The evidence from their literature is certainly compelling and I don't think it can harm to be more aware of nutrition, and take supplements tailored to you and your partner. 

We each had hair analysis done, then they send you a supplement programme, you purchase the supplements (tons of them!) and then test again in 3 months, at which time they make a recommendation depending on your progress.  At the same time, you are not allowed to ttc.  It has cost us about £800 - so very expensive in my view.  

Sorry, perhaps I don't sound very positive about it, but to be honest, we aren't aware of any improvements in our fertility as yet! And I found it quite hard to get their support when I mentioned I was considering IVF / ICSI

Good luck
Katy xx


----------



## angel above

Thanks for the insight. Do you have to get the supplements from them or can you get them elsewhere cheaper. Did they say to you they could help you or did they just put on a programme with out sort of helping you along.


----------



## KatyGirl

hI Angel

They sell the specific supplements, but I reckon you could easily get them from other places as some are things like iron and vit c.

To be honest I didn't find the treatment particularly personalised, but you could always call them for a chat and see what you think.  I felt that at my age I couldn't hang around seeing as our consultants at the fertility hosp told us we would never conceive naturually due to sperm abnormality.  We wanted to use the supplements to help prepare us for our last chance of ICSI, after 3 neg results a few years ago.  They advised me against having  ICSI.  I remember being quite upset about this and didn't think that attitude reflected well on them.  

Time will tell if I made the right decision to go against their advice!

I think have a chat to them and see what you think.  They are very positive about their methods when you speak to them so its encouraging from that point of view.

Bye for now
Katy


----------



## angel above

Good luck with your testing my fingers are crossed.


----------



## angel above

I have been reading your posts with interest as I have just had my hair analasis back from foresight. The pills work out really expensive and I am really unsure wether to do this or not. My husband keeps saying it is just a load of nonsense but if I want to do it he will do it for me. It works out nearly £400 for 4mths supply and advice would be good to put my mind at rest wether to go through with this or not.


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Angelabove

It is alot of money and my DH felt the same way as yours.  However, I thought it was worth a try (especially if you overhaul your diet as well) - it won't do any harm, will probably make you both a bit fitter/healthier, and might just have the desired effect!  We were self-funding our tx so if it had worked the cost would have been alot less than a tx cycle.  It didn't get us a BFP on its own but I think it did improve our chances of IVF working (I responded better to the drugs than expected for someone my age and DH's results improved). Although it cost us a lot of money (we carried on for longer than four months), I personally don't regret trying it.

Good luck whatever you decide.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Keeley

Hi all

Me and My DH are on the programme, we have been on the vitamins one week, and we both have a really sore throat.

We are worrying now we will not be able to contiune on the programme.

Please Private message me if you have some advice xxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Perhaps you should contact Foresight and ask their advise as they're the ones who have prescribed the vitamins for you.

If you use the search option on this website (try advanced search so only looking at Peer Support, Prenatal Care & Complementary Therapies boards), you'll find quite a few posts/threads discussing Foresight so you might find answers to your questions on some of those...here's just a couple I found but there's lots more..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71326.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=32858.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Keeley

Thank you x 

I have contacted them as well, though i would post here incase anyone exprienced a simular problem xx


----------



## beattie2

I have decided to go with the Foresight programme following a miscarriage after my last IVF (Foresight claim only a 3.5% miscarriage rate). I got my supplements through at the weekend (based on my hair analysis) and am feeling a bit overwhelmed with everything I have to take, plus a little bit concerned I may end up overdosing on Vit C and Zinc as I am taking so much of the stuff!

Has anyone had experience of combining IVF with the foresight programme and had success? Does anyone have experience of how the programme affects egg quality?

I am hoping to do IVF again around August time 

Any information would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I don't have any personal experience with Foresight but if you use the search option on this website you'll find quite a few threads discussing it...I did a quick search of this Complementary Therapies board & found these but there are more...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68499.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11086.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66100.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Danni

Hi
i took aver 21capsules with Foresight and after 4 months there was a great improvement in my levels.
dont worry about overdosing, I also wondered about that but the supplements cancel each other out. apparently you need high Zinc to improve Selenium and so forth. if you have high doses of certain supplemetns its to improve another level in your body. it sounds confusing but thats how it works, so dont worry
Take care


----------



## beattie2

Thank for feedback Danni

Best wishes


----------



## minttuw

beattie2 said:


> I have decided to go with the Foresight programme following a miscarriage after my last IVF (Foresight claim only a 3.5% miscarriage rate). I got my supplements through at the weekend (based on my hair analysis) and am feeling a bit overwhelmed with everything I have to take, plus a little bit concerned I may end up overdosing on Vit C and Zinc as I am taking so much of the stuff!


I am very sorry for your miscarriage! 

I don't have any experience with Foresight programme but I am curious to know how much Vit C they make you take? At least when trying naturally, you should not exceed 1000mg Vit C / day as it has anti-histamine qualities and can dry up the CM.

minttuw


----------



## Danni

Hi
its less than 1g from what I remember. i added my own omega 3 supplements though. you also take 3-6caps of Garlic to detox the body. I took it last thing a t night. My embryos were the best ever when I did ivf 6 months later. I did not conceive but found i had an undiagnosed immuneproblem which was eventually corrected and then I finally had a live birth, you must eat organic although I only ate about 75% organic, it was impossible sometimes to keep it organic all the way, as long as you stick to their regime, it will work.
You can  get the supplements from them but they also sell it at www.nutricentre.co.uk. I get a 20% discount thats why I bought them there.
Good luck


/links


----------



## ThisTime

Hi all, just thought I'd mention that both myself and my husband tried Foresight about 7 years ago for about a year. It didn't do anything for us. We did the hair analysis and then spent hundreds of pounds on vitamins. I am not saying it won't work for anyone else but...... (warning: this is all a bit    )

I have found that improving our diets and eating organic food as well as drinking loads of water has had a tremendously positive effect on the quality of sperms/eggs and embryos.
My advice is - get yourself armed with knowledge of natural nutrition and do your absolute best to eat great healthy food, the best you can afford (i.e. organic).
Avoid all the normal nasties like coffee/alcohol/cigs etc. It's fairly obvious that all the processed foods sould be avoided, buy the ingredients and cook it. Time is not an excuse, you can throw salad and salmon steak on a plate in 15 minutes (sorry, I know it's     ).
It all requires loads of will and committment but I'm sure everyone agrees that if it gets the result it's well worth it. And the massive plus is that you're learning all about nutrition so if you do conceive your can feed your kid really well too. 
However I have to say that Foresight do give good advice on products/chemicals etc. to avoid, so it's worth reading their advice.
Please don't take this the wrong way - I'm not saying Foresight is bad - anything that educates for the benefit of pre conception is good.
Hope this helps in a    nagging and nannyig sort of way.
H xx


----------



## Banana Girl

We did it with Foresight without IVF, we were on the waiting list but got our BFP before it came up. 

I have been to a Foresight study day, and it all makes total sense and Nim Barnes who runs it has dedicated most of her adult life to researching the programme.

You take so many pills because the actual dosage of the Foresight supplements are comparitively low.  that way they can tailor your prescription to your specific needs (I might need one zinc tablet, you might need two).
The average conception time with foresight is 2 years, and they say that teh supplementation aspect is the most important.  

It does feel like a lot of pills, but Foresight are seriously concerned at the low nutrition rates in our society.  We think cos we eat a lot in this country that we have good nutrition, but so much of our food is sprayed, processed or left in a lorry for days. 

They also say their conception rate is lower WITH IVF because the IVF drugs fight your body's natural processes.  Though it is so scary to just trust and take yourself off that waiting list! (we certainly didn't !)

It improves your egg quality SOOO much, and is particularly good at improving sperm quality which, of course, renews every couple of months.

It is SO overwhelming at first.  I remember nearly crying the first time I did a Foresight shopping trip!  i saw on a diet programme on TV that it takes your brain 28 days to adjust to a new pattern of living.  i must say, my Foresight ways are totally automatic now.

We got BFP in 5 months.  very healthy pg.  DD did have a genetic digestive problem for 7 months, but we actually believe she recovered early (was told she would be ill for 2 years) because of Foresight, she ecrtainly always maintained her weight.  She is 14 months with the vocabulary and cognitive skills of an average 26 month old.
I am almost obsessively passionate about foresight.
The only negs are, they are VERY bad at customer relations.  Find someone friendly in the office (Andrea or Tanya or Theresa) and call them with every question.  Nim is the founder, but has a very sarcastic, headmistress style that puts many people off! 
Also do your own research, via their website and also sites such as the Womens Environmental Network www.wen.org (I think)

I did volunteer for them for a while, (stopped because i couldnt pick up after their poor customer service anymore!!)  so if you want any more info on making the programme work, let me know.
bg
xxx




/links


----------



## GERTIE179

Hi All,

Does anyone have any practical experience of the Foresight programme (good & bad) as me and DH had been looking into this or other (Marilyn Grenville / Rita West vits etc) before starting tx again after my miscarriage.

Any advice you can offer would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Cera


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

If you have a look on Complementary Therapies board you will find several threads discussing Foresight with some useful information...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Try using the search facility as I know there are quite a few threads concerning Foresight, including one not long ago on this Peer Support board.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## FazWorld

Anyone here ever tried this. They are a charity run company that takes a hair sample, analyses it for issues in the body that may affect fertility, and suggests supplements that they prepare and sell to you.

I had two failed ICSI ttx. I then took a year out, during which I persuauded DH to do this. Its supposed to take 3-6 months to clear out yr system and get it ready for conception. We apparently had extremely high lead and copper in our system (v v bad for fertility) which needed to be flushed out with VitC and garlic, plus supplements required (Zinc, selenium etc). They then retest a hair sample after 4 months and tell you if/when it is OK. 

After a year of our levels fluctuating, mine came down to 'you are ready' but DH levels still high and he got fed up popping 13+ pills a day. (I had to prepare a pill pack much like a lunch box, for every day for both of us!) He thought it was just a money making scheme to make us buy expensive supplements so we stopped. 

About 3 months later I had a third ICSI ttx, three embies transferred on day 3, 8cells with Assisted hatching, and all three implanted and we had a stron BNP. We saw 2 heartbeats and the third grew to a point and then disappeared. (Would this have been what is called chemical preg??). I had my twins.

I tried again - without doing the Foresight bit and without the AH but blast instead, and on Tuesday got a BNP. Was this cos it was not AH, or was it cos I still had bad levels in my body again? I don't know, but if I can persudae DH to try again, I will try doing Foresight first.

Worth a go? Up to you...!


----------



## potumus

Hi Fazworld,

I'm currently taking lots of Foresight supplements and so is my partner. We have since about June last year. Foresight came recommended to me by a friend who had two miscarriages following IVF. She gave up, starting taking the supplements and now has a beautiful son and daughter. Both conceived naturally and she is in 40's. I thought I would give it a go, so we had IVF in Sept 07 14 follies / 10 fertilised / 5 frozen / day 3 I had 2 8 cell embies put back in but lost them on day 10. I'm now on my 2nd 2 ww after a second cycle where 9 follies = 3 eggs, which 2 fertilised and hopefully will stay. I'm not sure why the eggs have declined (if it's an age thing, I'm 40) or a bad cycle as both FSH and LH are good (under 7).

So, I will keep taking them in the meantime as the supplements are those that most books recommend so if it does not good I'm sure it does no harm.


Jules


----------



## katz

Hi Fazworld

I did foresight from Aug 06 to Oct 07 and did finally get my levels 'right' in Sept 07, so it took me a while longer than the 3month minimum.  However, as you will see on my profile, I still had a chemical pregnancy so....

We've just been tested for Alloimmune issues, and found that we had a DQ alpha match.  In reproductive immunology terms this means an embryo has a chance of being the same tissue type as myself so I destroy it - this usually happens pretty quickly.  It's a controversial area, although becoming less so, but partly cos it's not impossible to carry a child that is the same type (bit like Rhesus factor where the first is ok but any others wouldn't be if you didn't get the anti-d stuff).

Anyhow, it does make me wonder how much help the foresight plan was?  I'm convinced there is something to it but I've stopped it for now as it was getting too much for me (all those vitamins  ).

Hence, whilst I think it's a good thing - with ivf the drugs you are taking are pretty powerful so they can have a big impact on the quality of your eggs too if the protocol is not the best for you (v difficult to know though) and there can also be other factors at play as in our case.

All the best,
Kath


----------



## Miranda7

Search for Banana Girl - she had success with Foresight!

xx


----------



## JemmaB

Hi,

Has anyone done the Foresight programme and found it helpful? Or resulted in pregnancy?

After a second m/c, I decided to get my hair analysis done with them and it came back with me having incredibly high levels of copper and lead, which was a worry. Obviously I want to do what I can to try and make sure I don't have another m/c, so if they're saying that these high levels are not good for healthy eggs or pregnancy, then I'm willing to give it a go. Only thing is, the programme is for enormous quantities of supplements (some with vit. A in) and I'm worried about taking all that. I phoned them to ask what would happen if I got pregnant while on them, and they said it would be fine. But I'm not sure - surely if supplements are to detox you, you don't want to do that while on a tx cycle - and you don't want to be taking very high doses of vits either (the programme includes 1000s% RDA of the B vits): am I right?

Any advice much appreciated!

Jemma.


----------



## maybe-if

Personally I wouldn't risk it, or at the very least I would check with your clinic or your GP (or both!) for your own peace of mind.

Surely it would be much easier healthier and probably cheaper to detox by eating healthily, eat organic, and avoid toxins in your diet such as alcohol, caffeine, sugary junk foods, additives and sweetners and so on. Try to cook all meals from scratch. And have tons and tons of a wide range of fruit, vegetables, nuts and seeds.

I am taking the Marilyn Glenville fertility supplements though, and I would recommend these or the Zita West ones. So I'm not anti-supplements.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi Jemma,

I did the Foresight plan for a while before I started IVF.  I have to admit that after a while I found it a real bind taking so many supplements at about five different times of day and thought I was beginning to rattle   .  It is also very expensive (although obviously nowhere near as expensive as tx - so great if it works)  I can't honestly say that I even felt better and healthier whilst taking everything and the garlic supplements used to make my whole kitchen smell   .  I know they have some decent success rates but it wasn't for me.  Don't really know about safety whilst preg or having tx - I would check with your clinic.  Good luck.

S x


----------



## Danni

I think its worth doing it, you have to be commited though, I was but my dh fell off the wagon many times, ate unorganic. Even myself, I ate 70% organic but took all the supplelemts religously
I felt very much better with the greatest embies after 4 failed attemps and poor responses
Its espensive but no where near the ivf prices. 4 month is the time i took before my cycle
I did get a BFN but the problem was unrelated-found much later i had immune issues which were redressed and then had a baby to take home
some people use Chinese medicine-do what you feel is the best-I prefered Foresigt to chinese medicine .
Unfortunately, you have to certain supplements to cancel out certain problemseg, take lots of Manganese to lower the Lead and so forth. They have had impressive rates of success.
danni xxx


----------



## JemmaB

Thanks for all your replies - a real mix of opinion there!  

Maybe if - I do already do all those things, eat (mainly) organic food, cook myself from fresh ingredients etc. etc. I think the idea is that when you have lead and stuff in your system, your body can't actually excrete them very well itself, so I'm not sure if just eating healthily is enough  .

Sapphire - yeah the programme seems really intensive - it's a lot of pills  . Did you get your hair checked again after taking the pills or did you not make it all the way through their 4-month programme? I want to do a FET cycle before the end of the year as I'm not getting any younger, so I won't be doing all 4 months, just a couple. 

Danni - I can't get my DH to agree to do the programme. He's quite anti-supplements and skeptical about it all. I can barely get him to take some extra zinc.   Interesting you felt better after the pills. Did you have high levels of things when you started? 

Jemma.x


----------



## maybe-if

Hi again - lol I've done a quick read on the Foresight program a little bit more. I was interested to see Surrey Uni have done some work following women who follow the program with good results.

But then (always the sceptic - can you tell I'm a scientist lol) I've read that they say you should have a healthy diet, give up smoking and alcohol, etc during the program. The study only follows women who do the whole program. I've be interested to compare one group of women who follow just basic healthy eating, no smoking or alcohol and take a basic good supplement, with women who do all that AND take all the stuff they want you to take. They say around half the people in the study were smoking. So of course that's going to massively increase the chances of a good pregnancy when you quit smoking. Same goes for alcohol.

I'm just a little dubious about anything that asks infertile couples to fork out money for virtually "guaranteed" results.

It does look good, but I'm just uncertain about the "hair testing" element of it and the supplements, but if you want to try it, let me know what happens! Good luck.


----------



## JemmaB

Hi Maybe-if

Yeah, I'm a scientist too (or was, I should say) - so I get what you're saying about the Surrey Uni study. I've done a few searches online for studies related to high levels of lead/copper and low zinc, and there's quite a few studies there suggesting links with all sorts of things, including breast cancer (for lead). So, there's some logic it seemed to me to be doing the Foresight programme - or the principle at least of reducing levels of toxic metals. 

I had a look at Marilyn Glenville since you mentioned that - I was interested to see she seems to run a very similar scheme, with hair analysis and supplements. But yeah her standard supplements for conception and pregnancy have lower levels of vits/minerals (although I don't know what she would recommend for toxic metal levels - might not be the same thing). That said, I wouldn't take high levels of vits once I'm on my FET, so I think I might take the Foresight supplements and then swap to the Glenville tablets for the tx - so thanks for drawing my attention to them!  

Jemma x


----------



## Danni

hi Jemma
I think high Copper is definitely an issue if you had miscarriages according to them. Mine was not every high=never been pregnant before I did the foresight programme but i had high high lead and  Alluminium and also some other toxic metal, cant remember which one as it is so long ago and low Zinc. I changed my deodarant to one without Alluminium-its ever present in deodarants.
It did work cos after 4months all the levels came to to acceptabble range except for Manganese. I did another month of the programme but did not restest afterwards(naughty) My embies were topquality after this but like I said, I had immune issues which I did not know about at the time.  
I only ate organic the foods we eat a lot of the time like milk, meat, eggs, butter, bread, fish,etc but not all the food- I did not eat organic foods which i maybe ate only once in a blue moon
Well, I hope it works for you. Dh never had a problem with his swimmers despite all the cheating! He was very supportive but you cant make them take the supplements if he does not, I could not keep an eye on him all the time, but thats men! also i had a constant postnasal drip which disappeared after 2 months on the programme and Id had it for 10years before that!
Cheers
Danni xxxx


----------



## JemmaB

Thanks, Danni. Sorry you went through all that and then found you had immune issues, but I guess at least you had cleared up one potential problem with the lead etc. and didn't have to worry about that as a factor (are your immune issues being sorted out??) 

Good to hear the programme actually works. I have started it - I can only do 2 months, but I'm reckoning that's better than nothing. Did you swap to different supplements after doing the programme?

Jemma x


----------



## Danni

hi Jemma
sorry-quick message, on my way out
my dd was born after I tested for immune issues after many cycles. I had them treated before I went onto another cycle, she is almost 4 yrs and then when she was 8months, I fell pregnant spontaneuously and have another daughter who is 27months old. (Long story!)

I went onto Pregnacare when i found myself pregnant, I stopped all the foresight supplements but took extra folic acid(800mcg) and ate healthy. I went to a Gym after my 1st dd was born and continued my healthy eating but not really detoxing, but still shocked I fell pregnant naturally as my tubes were blocked!
Take care-  I do think 2 months is better than nothing but i could not wait for longer than 4months as I was 36yrs and starting to panic!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi Jemma,

I did get my hair tested again.  The results did look better but I was still taking loads of pills - just different ones.  I think it is worth doing if that is what you want.  I always felt it helped by trying to do something positive.  I think given my problems that have been discovered since the programme was never going to result in a natural pregnancy for me.  Wishing you loads of luck

S x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Jemma

Just wanted to say that we did the hair analysis and Foresight supplements/diet etc under the supervision of a nutritional therapist before we started down the IVF trail.  It didn't get us a natural BFP but it did make us feel much healthier and I also think it may have helped us get our IVF BFP - we were unexplained after ttc for 9.5 years.  I was 42 when I got my BFP and our wee poppet. Our first two IVF cycles were BFNs but even with those I responded better than would probably have been expected for someone of my advance years.

When we followed the Foresight programme, we were told to do it for four months and not to ttc during that time as some of the supplement levels were not suitable for someone ttc.  I was 40 at the time - much older than you   - but decided to give it a fair try even though the clock was ticking.  Once we had completed the four months, DH's  supplements were revised and I went onto a prenatal supplement programme very similar to what's in the MG prenatal supplements.  I know from other sources that it can take three months for supplements to have an effect - so maybe it's worth considering giving it a bit longer than two months, although I know how hard it is with the biological ticking in your ears, or if there are any specific reasons (other than your age) that you want to press on ...

I would also suggest getting hold of Marilyn Glenville's book "Natural Solutions to Infertility" as it complements the Foresight programme and goes into more detail.  From memory, MG was closely associated with Foresight at one point before developing her own approach. Her prenatal supplements are very close to what DH and I were prescribed by the nutritional therapist.

I also had the problem of convincing DH to take (and pay for) all the supplements. I pointed out that they cost a fraction of what an IVF cycle cost so were a good investment.  Some of the evidence quoted in MG's book re the effects of taking supplements and sorting out potential problems being caused by your lifestyle (alcohol, caffeine, chemicals in the house or at work etc) also helped convince him to give it a try.

The programme obviously doesn't guarantee success but it shouldn't do any harm and does help you feel that you are doing something positive to help your chances.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## JemmaB

Many thanks, Sapphire and Dannii.   

And many thanks for your story, Ellie - really encouraging.  I'll try and get hold of the book you mention. 

Sure, no guarantees of this programme working, but like you all say it's good to do something that feels positive - I won't be able to say I haven't tried everything! 

Jemmaxxx


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi

Think the title says it all but have you tried Foresight Preconception? If so, has it worked for you?
I have been on it for 6 months and no luck yet...

E


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I've no experience of it myself but there's quite a few threads discussing Foresight on the Prenatal Care board so perhaps have a read on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## gems23

Hi, 

Sorry if i have posted this in the wrong place. 

I was wondering if anyone has done Foresight, the hair analysis part. I phoned them the other day to enquire and really just wanted some feedback from people who have done it. She did mention it could involve taking up to 23 capsules a day, which in itself is not a problem, but it sounds expensive.

Thanks Gems x


----------



## beachgirl

Gems

Hi and welcome to complimentary therapies....

I've just done a search on all of the threads on here in the last year and a few mention foresight..

I'm not exactly sure what it entails or what the programme offers results wise...I'll have a scout round and see if anyone else knows...


----------



## gems23

Ah thanks hun.  

xx


----------



## Minni

Hi Gems

I'm suprised there's not a thread on here for Foresight so maybe you will be the start of one!  My mate has just done the hair analysis and started the full programme after 5 years ttc, 2 mc, 2 failed IUI and 1 failed IVF.  You're right - her and dh need to take about 25 tablets a day (minerals/ vitamins/ supplements) and it cost them about £530 I think.  She has to pay for her next IVF so says it's worth it if it works and if it doesn't at least they will be healthier.  Have to say - she's only been on the diet programme about 3 weeks and already her skin and hair looks great.

We have just sent in our hair samples and am interested to see what comes back.  I don't think we'd go on the full programme atm but am intrigued to see what comes out of it - it was only £80 for the both of us which I didn't think was too bad - I already spend a fortune on complementary remedies!

Will let you know what our results say when they arrive!

Minni x


----------



## gems23

Thanks Minni, 

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, i would have thought there would have already been a thread . 
As it is expensive and we can't afford that as well as acupuncture and saving for IVF we have decided to give it a miss for now.

Have you heard back from yours?

xx


----------



## Minni

Hi Gems

No - still waiting for the hair results! It shoud be any time - they said about 3 weeks.  Must admit I am v curious....

Minni x


----------



## gems23

Let me know what you think. I'm curious too . 

xx


----------



## jo8

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'd posted somewhere beforeabout Foresight to see if anyone else had been doing it. We sent our hair off in Feb and got results about 3 weeks later. It came back I was deficient in loads but had been laid low with bad back for a few months so that could have contributed. We both had high levels of mercury, low selenium and low zinc so stopped eating tuna (apparently source of mercury).Started taking the supplements (most from Foresight although got standard stuff from Boots too as cheaper and less tablets), gave up alcohol anf filtered water. Can't really say if its worked but do feel healthier, and nails/hair much better than they were 3 months ago.We haven't conceived naturally (but pretty dire situation as you will see from signature) but had a better response to stimulation than docs were expecting on our first cycle so who knows - maybe Foresight has helped or maybe it was the acupuncture I just started - it certainly won't have harmed. Now just sent off repeat hair samples so will be really interested to see how they have changed. I'm sure they will still find some things wrong but hopefully lot has improved.
The way I see it its worth anything to improve the chances  

Hope it works out for you
Jo


----------



## beachgirl

Jo     good luck for your forthcoming cycle x


----------



## lucky_ange

Hi Sussex ladies!

Just wondered if any of you had had Foresight preconception analysis?  In particular, we are interested in trying it for OH's infertility problems.

Love to hear from anyone.

Best wishes

Ange


----------



## Anjie

Hi Luck Ange - glad to see you back on the boards. Am intrigued, what is foresight preconception analysis?

Anjxx


----------



## Minni

Hi

My hair results came back and also mainly deficient in zinc and selenium plus sky high in aluminium.  Seems strange but the only other person I know who's had it done was also deficient in zinc and selenium.  Can't decide if that's significant or actually a bit of a rip off!  Am not going to buy all the supplements at the mo but have bought zinc and selenium and buying none aluminim deodrant.

Will be intrigued to hear about your re-test Jo.  Good luck with your cycle

Minni x


----------



## lucky_ange

Hi Anjie, sorry for late reply, have been away for a few days.

Foresight details are here: http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/

Accupuncturist recommended it to me as I had asked her about some nutritional supplements I was taking which were almost depleted. She doesn't have any affiliation and simply told me to google foresight nutritional testing - she was very positive about this particular testing (unlike her thoughts on Esperance).

It's about £90 for a couple and involves a hair test analysis and lifestyle questionnaire. The hair analysis apparently reveals the nutritional/lifestyle changes recommended - seems a particularly strong story for male infertility although sounds worth doing for both of us. I think the diet/lifestyle changes are ++STRICT++ but I simply cannot contemplate treatment again - I am still getting nightmares.

Very interesting - apparently 18 months after programme done with over 300 couples - 35% who had established infertility issues - over 80% had had a positive result (apparently these were previously told their only hope was to use a sperm donor?!?).

I just wondered if anyone else on here had taken the plunge - particularly, and co-incidentally, as they are HQ'd in Bognor.


----------



## Dawne

Morning!
I haven't used it myself, but a friend of mine has. She had problems conceiving and used them and went on to have two boys.
When I told her about my IVF, she recommended them to me. 
I looked into it but felt it wasn't for me at that time.

Dawne


----------



## Guest

Hi lucky-ange, good to see you on here again  

Can i just ask, as you're local to me, which accupuncturist you use? Have been thinking about trying it for a while but just not sure where to go. Also why does she have such negative views on the Esperance   ? 

The analysis sounds really interesting by the way!

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## jo8

Hi Minni

Got my results back this week too - some seem a bit unbelievable. Most of my results had improved - esp,. selenium but my zinc is still at 141 (std is 180) exactly same as last time & have been taking all the supllements for zinc. The scary one was lead - wait for it - 6.36 (last time it was 1.8. Phoned them up to discuss as I've been filtering water since March & nowhere near lead paint etc. They couldn't offer explanation but very nice to talk to - suggests we now get pollution expert in but think thats going a bit too far!
My aluminium has also increased from 2.76 to 2.01 but don't have aluminimuim pans or cook with lots of foil. Last time we were pretty good at following it - bought most of the supplements but got selenium from Holland& Barratt, Calcium & vit c from Boots so I'm thinking that now I'll get the Zita West suplements & take some extra zinc, vit C/garlic and calcium as thats what I'm low in. To be honest don't think I could stomach taking around 24 tablets a day any more & it works out really expensive.
Appararently the vitC/garlic is supposed to be good at flushing out toxins and heavy metals.

What kind of levels have you got on the zinc,selenium & aluminium - let me know how you get on? 
Jo x


----------



## Amy14

Hi Jo,

I have heard of Foresight but haven't used it myself. I am however using lots of supplements! I only buy good quality ones and it is expensive, however lots of people have commented on how much healthier I look since taking them so it seems to be making a difference to my health.

Anyway as far as the lead is concerned I have read (and been told by people who know a lot more about supplements than I do) that calcium derived from oyster or bone meal may contain lead. Which makes me think going that extra and getting good quaility ones is worth it in the long run. Just a thought!

Amy x


----------



## lucky_ange

Hi everyone and thanks for the feedback.

Dawne - nice to hear your friend had a positive experience.

Shemonkey - good to hear from you. I go to Yuko Nakamura http://www.yukoacupuncture.co.uk/ in Hastings.

Allegedly, they were suspended for a year by the HFEA a couple of years back. I don't know when or the circumstances, but that was what I had heard.

I am going to give the analysis a go - its worth a try.


----------



## jo8

Hi Amy

Thanks for that - hadn't heard about that before but you'd think that Boots ones should be reputable- on the ingredients bit it does say suitable for vegetarians so don't think it can be from oysters or bone meal? How do you check??I've ordered the Zita West ones now and bought some more of the Boots calcium & vit c & using the Pharma Nord bio-selenium with zinc. Which ones are you using & have you been on them long? I noticed as well being on the Foresight that hair,nails better & people told me I looked well so maybe it does help!
Jo x


----------



## Amy14

I use Solgar Calcium and Magnesium and Viridian fertility vitamins and minerals I also take omega 3, 6 and 9 (Biocare).
I definately have stronger hair, nails and better skin since regularly using supplements, I have been using them for about 6 months. At the moment I feel that my fertility journey is allowing me to address things about myself that I otherwise would of ignored and as a result I am becomming fitter and stronger, which has got to be a good thing especially as I want to get pregnant. 

It sounds as though the ones you are taking are ok, but I'm no expert on supplements! I go to this website www.wow2u.co.uk as I know the supplements are good quality and sourced ethically (I know and trust the people who source the supplements). I guess I was just trying to work out why your lead levels may have gone up.

I wouldn't worry about it to much, you're doing the best you can, perhaps using an alternative therapy could help release any excess toxins you have, I know Theta Healing can help with this, as can reiki, refexology and lots more!

Amy x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Minni

Hi Jo

My zinc is 139, selenium 1.5 and aluminium 6.5 (over 3 times what it should be!)  I have bought zinc and selenium supplements plus vit c to flush the toxins from my usual complementary treatment provider (Finchley Clinic).  Have also swapped to aluminium free deodrant.  Like Amy I'm thinking this must be better for my health at least so that's a bonus.

It's good that most of your results improved though. Your lead one is really strange - to have such a jump from before? I can't think of any ideas how you would have come into contact with lead so much more in just a few months.....

My friend is now 2 months into the full programme and says she's feeling good.  She struggled to maintain the diet on holiday but was still pretty good with no alcohol and doing the supplements so she wants to get back into the diet properly now.  

Amy - I tried reflexology for the first time last week and found it v relaxing.

It's interesting isn't it! 
Minni x


----------



## Amy14

Yeah I find reflexology really relaxing, I'm really into acupuncture at the moment though. I don't find it quite so relaxing   but it really seems to be shifting things for me. I certainly feel relaxed afterwards   

Amy x


----------



## jo8

Hi 

Gosh your aluminium was high Minni - must be to do with certain brands of deodrant as my result was fine and 2nd wasn't and I'd changed my brand of deo!

Well started on my Zita West vits - certainly easier to take than all the Foresight ones.Busy reading her book too! I'm boosting it with vit C and garlic and zinc - can't say the garlic is particularly pleasant even though its low odour  But if it helps flush out the toxins it will be worth it  Bought some aluminium deodrant too but got a bit of a strange smell  .
I've started acupuncture in the last couple of months - didn't think it was doing very much but haven't had a session while my lady is on holiday and finding it more difficult to sleep & switch off so it must be doing something. I've had reflexology for years following a car accident/back injury and love it but so far it hasn't done anything for my fertility but its very relaxing.Have you tried reiki ? I find it a bit like acupuncture but thought I'd have to stop it while doing acupuncture as might feel so relaxed...
Fingers crossed it works for us all
Jo x


----------



## Amy14

Yeah, I like relexology too. 

I'm really into Acupuncture at the moment though it seems to been making a big difference to me.

Amy
x


----------



## dippygeek

Hello

I'm glad someone started a Foresight thread.  I'm low in zinc, selenium and iron mainly.  A little high in aluminium but not by much.  I'm taking all the tablets Foresight recommended.  They do say zinc is hard to absorb so it's interesting to see it hasn't changed much for someone on here.

I'll probably re-test in December now.  Is anyone having IVF whilst taking the supplements?


----------



## Guest

I have seen a nutritionist today as I have just had surgery for endo again and want to restart ttc.  She has suggested doing the hair sample and has said she will suggest vitamins to me when she gets the results.  However on searching about these some ladies are quoting a figure of up to £300 for 4 months supply of tablets.  I'm really reluctant to sign up for such a large amount of money and wondered if anyone had experience of this programme?  Her general nutrition advice seems really good but want to check this out before I commit.


----------



## Guest

I have seen a nutritionist today as I have just had surgery for endo again and want to restart ttc.  She has suggested doing the hair sample and has said she will suggest vitamins to me when she gets the results.  However on searching about these some ladies are quoting a figure of up to £300 for 4 months supply of tablets.  I'm really reluctant to sign up for such a large amount of money and wondered if anyone had experience of this programme?  Her general nutrition advice seems really good but want to check this out before I commit.


----------



## jo8

Hi

Dippygeek  - hope you are getting on with tablets.I found there was so many to take - got a bit much but did perservere.I took their zinc tablets to the letter (4/day) but didn't make a jot of difference so not sure why? When I got my 2nd result back asked if they knew  & they said maybe I it was because of an infection (but feeling fine) or just difficult to absorb.Have thought about getting zinc bangle as they suggest (I had tried zinc footbaths) but instead I 'm now taking Zita West vits and boosting with what I am low in - so extra vit C & garlic and zinc.

Beaglelady - it would be worth getting the hair analysis done - at least you get an idea then.You could then get the vits/supplements somewhere else if you wanted - as long as you know the doses they recommend (this comes as a report with the results of the hair analysis).

Thinking about it I went to an infertility counsellor a few months back when we had loads of bad news and she had heard of Foresight but did say that when you have the retest done they will find other things and it will be more tablets so she is right. I suppose none of us have the perfect diet though so there will always be something we are low/too high in.

I've just bought the Zita West book - thats good reading and talks a lot about nutrition.

Good luck to everyone  
Jo


----------



## dippygeek

Hi Jo

I found the number of pills overwhelming at first but I am used to it now.  I do get some 'heat' on my throat after taking my evening pills though, I wonder if it's the linseed oil?  

They do say that zinc is hard to absorb.  Did you take the pills 4 hours apart?  That is what I was told on the phone.  Maybe more food with zinc is the answer?

My DH was on the pills for about 3 weeks then gave up.  

Beaglelady, I did lots of searches on Foresight on this website as I wanted some 'proof'.  There were about 4/5 people who had done it and I think all apart from one had gone on to become pregnant.  It's not evidence but it was something.


----------



## jo8

Hi Dippygeek

Re zinc - they didn't say about waiting 4 hours but it was always at least 4 hours - maybe I'm just naturally low in it. I'm taking zinc supplement at mo on top of the Zita West multi vits just in case - also can't do any harm. Know what you mean re all the tablets - I really struggled with the barn oil ones - just seemed to stick in your throat. Re your DH it is important you try & get him back on it but know how difficult it is   - maybe appeal to his better nature of helping towards your end goal   

Good luck and let us know how you get on - I'm interested in knowing whether it does make a difference for us all
Jo


----------



## Minni

Hi ladies

I do find it intriguing that everyone who does the tests seems to be low in both zinc and selenium.  Makes me wonder if everyone is low in those minerals or if that is a contributing factor to if....

Interesting!

Minni x


----------



## dippygeek

Yes, I wondered about that too.
All we need is someone who has had a few kids to get the hair analysis done


----------



## DippyGirl

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me barging in here... re the zinc - there is some evidence that after 15mg per day your gut shuts down - i.e. taking mega doses will not help top up your levels.  As one of the girls posting here explained it can be worth spending that bit more on good quality supplement - Biocare, higher nature, solgar, viridian... for example the zinc formula will be in a form - possibly chelated or mixed with another mineral - that your body can absorb easier rather than straight up zinc of the cheaper brands.  

Regards the aluminium - be wary of food and drinks in alumiumium cans, consider eating oats (porridge), contains silica which stops absorption of aluminium in the gut.

Good luck with the foresight.
Dippy x


----------



## dippygeek

Hi Dippygirl

I didn't know that, wonder if the foresight people know that?  

On a positive note (TMI warning) I had a lot more CM this month and DH's stuff stayed inside for over a day.  This has NEVER happened before so all those pills are doing something as I haven't changed anything else!


----------



## DippyGirl

Hi Fellow Dippy  

Suspect that the folks at Foresight know it, I was advised by the docs at Biolabs in London a few years ago.

Glad to hear that all the 'work' is paying off and that you are seeing some changes already.  
D x


----------



## dippygeek

Hello everyone

I just wanted to let you know I got my BFP yesterday.  It was my second ICSI cycle.  I don't know if the Foresight pills helped BUT all my fertilised eggs went on to blastocyst stage this time.  Last time, I had only 2 left for ET, the others all arrested by day 3.  I got nearly the same number of fertilised eggs both times (5 and 6).

I'm going to give them a call to see what pills to carry on with, I think I should cut down now.  Obviously I've been naughty as you're not supposed to start trying until they give you the go ahead but, fat chance of me waiting for the OK!

Hope everyone is keeping well.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Dippygeek congratulations on your BFP, that's fantastic news x


----------



## jo8

Hi Dippygeek 

Thats great news - so glad its worked (or maybe helped ) one of us!!  How long did you take the pills for in the end?? 

Take care
Jo x


----------



## dippygeek

Thanks ladies.

I've been taking them since August so 3 months before treatment started in total.

xxx


----------



## Minni

Wow!  Congrats Dippy! Great news x


----------



## guccimama

Hi Beagle Lady.
It is a while since you posted but this board has been a little short staffed, I wondered if you had got an anwser from elsewhere? I would be interested to know how you got on...
Take Care
Guccimama


----------



## DippyGirl

Hi

After years of wondering about it I've decided to bite the bullet and sign up for Foresight.  Is anyone else out there following it now/

Dippygeek - just spotted one of your posts hope everything is ok .

Dippygirl x


----------



## pixielou

Hi there,

my husband and I started the foresight programme in April last year and we have been very on and off of it though as it is very expensive. Before we started the programme we had our hair analysed and then again after completing about two months but not in a row if that makes sense. Mainly the problems were low zinc and selenium, high mercury and lead.
Zinc was 169 now 161 ( recommended amount is 185 or over )
Selenium was 2.05 now 2.74 (recommended amount is 2.25 or over)
Mercury was 0.17 now 0.13 (should be lower than 0.14)
Lead was 1.63 now 1.57 (should be lower than 1.40)

So selenium has got better, zinc worse, mercury has gone down and lead too. I know that zinc is very hard to increase and that altering one mineral can upset another etc that is why foresight will adjust your programme each time. Reduced the amount of tuna I was eating cos I absolutely love tuna mayo and this may have been contributing to the high level and we have recently got a water filter to eliminate as many  minerals as possible in the tap water!


----------



## dippygeek

Thanks Dippygirl.  Good luck to everyone this year. xxx


----------



## DippyGirl

Hi Pixielou, have you noticed your general health has improved (hair, nails, skin, energy etc).

I got my hairdresser to chop my hair sample (last attempt a few years ago was a disaster) stupidly I wrapped it in some tin foil that they use for highlights and left it over christmas, just as I was about to send off I realised maybe not the birghtest thing I've done   so patiently waiting for the hair on my nape of neck to get to 1/2 inch....

d x


----------



## pixielou

Hi dippygirl, haven't really taken them for a while as it works out so expensive. Really want to strat again as there are so many positive stories from women who have conceived after ttc for a while. Re general health mpeovement etc, don't know really would say though that af was less painful. Hopefully will order dome more soon and will keep posted. Laet us know how you got on too! X


----------



## hope42011!

Hi There  
Hope this is in the right place....if not feel free to relocate  
I am soon to start with my first tx and i will be egg sharing too. I have been taking pregnacare conception and dh2b has been taking wellman conception. I was speaking to my reflexologist yesterday and she mentioned a charity called foresight. They do tests on hair samples and can tell you what your body is lacking, if there are any harmful toxins present etc etc. I have had a look at their website and it looks good  but I am wondering.....has anyone else used this service and how did they find it?
Heres the link http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/hair-analysis.aspx

Thanks
Hope x

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

There's info on Foresight on the Complementary Therapies board... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

If you use search tool then you may find more posts/threads discussing it....I've no experience of it myself but know there are other ladies on here who've used them.

Good luck
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

